# Spice list for meats



## photofinishron (Oct 30, 2010)

Not sure where I found this but I thought it was worthy os sharing here;

Beef: Tarragon Rosemary Dill Weed Thyme Bay Leaf
Basil Oregano Marjoram Garlic

Poultry: Tarragon Parsley Sage Thyme Rosemary
Caraway Oregano Basil Paprika Bay Leaf

Pork: Rosemary Cumin Seed Caraway Parsley
Mustard Fennel Seed Thyme Basil

Lamb: Thyme Dill Weed Fennel Seed Basil
Sage Marjoram Tarragon Rosemary
Caraway

Soups: Rosemary Dill Weed Caraway Anise
Parsley Sage Basil Bay Leaf
Oregano Chives Tarragon

Fish: Marjoram Tarragon Rosemary Bay Leaf
Basil Thyme Dill Seed Sage

Ron


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are good reference points, Thanks for sharing. Sometimes as you go through a certain spice mix, you'll end up tweaking/changing/eliminating things until you get it to where you enjoy the taste. But, you do need a base to start from. It's all good my friend.


----------

